# GERD and upper back pain?



## 22388

Has anyone ever had upper back pain between shoulder blades after eating? I am wondering if this has something to do with my GERD. I am currently taking prevacid which I just started yesterday. I first noticed the pain sometime last week. It happens after I eat and then comes and goes. Then after a while it goes away until after the next meal. It kind of feels like a burning pain. I am curious to see if anyone else gets this.


----------



## overitnow

I never actually put it together with my digestion; but it was right at the bottom and slightly to the right of my left shoulder blade. While it doesn't happen much any more, just writing this makes me feel the exact spot where it occurred. (I always got my immediate burning across my solar plexus; but it is clear from the many areas where GERD shows up, that it is probably more that something burns repeatedly after eating, rather than specifically where it shows up.) Hopefully it will stop with the Prevacid.Mark


----------



## 22388

Thanks for your response. I am hoping it stops with the prevacid too! I am seeing my GP tomorrow and I will find out if he thinks I need an endo. My insurance is not great so they might want me to try the prevacid for a few weeks before doing any tests. Thanks again!


----------



## Cherrie

Hi,Back pain is not a very typical symptom of GERD (although a few with GERD can have back pain -- more related to the elevated position that they sleep in than with the acid reflux itself). Back pain in between the shoulder blades (together with the time and duration of the pain that you described) may be a symptom of gallbladder problems and when you see your dr. you might want to bring this up and see what they think.Hope all goes well and keep us updated.


----------



## Sian

I do get that pain sometimes, and sharp stabbing/burning pains in the back, under the shoulder blades, - and one hellish night everywhere, traveling up and down my back - which seemed to settle a lot after being prescribed Lansaprazol. I was told my stomach produced too much acid, and at times it did feel as if I had swallowed acid,







. My mother gets it too and we always say it's gas. It may be GERD, but if something else is wrong with me I don't want to know yet.







The Lansaprazol has helped a great deal. I hope the remedy you're trying does prove effective. The pains could be very bad.


----------



## Cherrie

Hi SianIt is true that _sometimes_ even gas could lead to back pain -- if the pain travels up and down, then that's most probably gas -- I've had this happen to me many times. But gas pain at the back can't be too severe -- if it's really bad, then may worth checking with the dr. And, back pain is *not* a typical symptom of GERD -- my GERD, if uncontrolled, is really bad and I can get severe chest pain and uncontrollable coughing fits and painful throat which makes swallowing anything painful, BUT I don't have any back pain related directly to my GERD (just goes to show how atypical it is for GERD sufferers to have back pain). If it is a pain that has a pattern and always occur at roughly the same location and same time, then that's worth checking up -- usually if pain occurs between the shoulder blades and to the right lower edge of the shoulder blade which occurs or gets aggrevated after eating/drinking and lasts from 30 min. to a few hours, then one needs to have the gallbladder checked out; if pain occurs anywhere upper back esp. after eating greasy food or eating a big meal and lasts from hours to days/weeks, then one needs to have the pancreas checked. There's quite a few organs in that small area and any of these can give similar symptoms -- so it may worth it to get to the bottom of it, to just stay on the safe side, you know...


----------



## IanRamsay

HIHells bells the pain!! only on occasion did i get pain so severe that it hurt to move and breathe, but generally the back pain was a torment i cant accurately describe with words that i can use in polite and civilised society. i found heat to be an extremely good remedy. submersion in a hot bath may help when the flair up happens. other than that kee on taking the drugs untill the pain goes away!CheersIan


----------



## 22388

I told my doctor about it and he didn't seemed concerned. He seemed to think it was gas related. I only assumed it was gas because it only happens after I eat. Once food has settled it stops. Then I eat again and 30 minutes later the back pain starts and it kind of burns. Feels like heartburn in my back. I don't have it in the morning at all. I also take Mylanta before bedtime. It has gotten worse thoug. I stopped with Prevacid because it made me naseous so I started on Prilosec. I'm starting to worry now that it might be gall bladder or something else. I will go back to DR and see what he has to say. Thanks for all your replies.


----------



## Cherrie

LAFF, Sorry it's getting worse. I'd have it checked out, or even seek a second opinion if this dr. doesn't want to order tests for you, just to be on the safe side.Keep us updated.


----------



## overitnow

LAFF, it is not directly related to your gb and if the meds don't work to stop the indigestion/refllux, you might just benefit from the same supplement I take. I had relentless burning with reflux stopped for 10 years, now, with flavonoids.Mark


----------



## 22388

Thanks. I have an appointment to see my doctor in 2 days and I'm going to tell him that it has gotten worse. The prilosec seems to be working a little. I cut soda and chocolate out of my diet - especially early in the day. I think that certain foods are triggering it. It's been better the past few days and I've been very careful about what I eat. The acid reflux appears to be getting better but the back pain is still happening occasionally. It really seems as though sweets, candy, cookies and stuff like that need to be avoided!


----------



## mmj

Thank you for your post. I recently have had two occasions with left arm/shoulder pain and heartburn and became concerned thinking this was a heart attack. After about 20 minutes, it all subsided and I was fine. Have you ever experienced any other symptoms with ibs?


----------



## mmj

Thank you for your post. I too have had pain, shooting, in my back & wasn't sure if this could be related to IBS. My pain changes location often: abdomen, side/ribs, left shoulder/clavicle area, upper back, upper chest. Have you ever experienced these? Thank you!


----------

